# Dry yearling Oberhasli doe.



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

This is my dry yearling Oberhasli, Daisy. Any critiques are appreciated!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Duh, I forgot the picture.  








Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Pictures do help don't they:lol:
I'm feeling lazy
If no one does her soon I'll do her tomorrow


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Lol! That's ok! 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She's a really nice little doe!

Pros:
-Very angular
-Open 
-Flat boned
-Very nice dairy character
-Good dairy wedge
-Wide forehead
-Strong jaw
-Nice ear set
-Lean, feminine neck (can't see the length from the angle of the picture)
-Good brisket
-Nice tight, flat boned shoulder
-Nice length of front cannon bone
-Good straight fore legs
-Pasterns look good in fore
-Really nice length of body
-Good spring of ribs
-Good strong topline
-Uphill
-Fairly good depth in fore and middle barrel
-Long chine
-Long rump
-Fairly level rump
-Nice incurve in thigh
-Good rear legs
-Good rear pasterns
-Looks to have good body width
-Smooth, well blended body

( I feel like I'm missing something....)


Cons:
-Lacks depth in rear barrel
-Lacks body capacity
-Neck could be longer
-Toed out a bit in rear ?
-Fore pasterns could be better
-Rump could be a tad more level


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks! Would you mind critiquing her 3yr old dam also?  Thank you! 








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi! I will give this a shot...
For the junior doe:
Nice brisket
Very long 
Very dairy looking
Smoothy blended

Cons
Could use a bit more depth throughout

For her dam:
Pros
Dairy looking
Pretty nice and long 
Fairly smoothly blended
Nice teats
Nice fore udder attachment 
Nice long neck

Cons
Hind legs are toed out a bit
Could use more rear udder attachment


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll give her a try 

Pros:
-Strong jaw
-Deep jaw
-Wide forehead
-Clean throat latch
-Refined, feminine neck
-Neck is well blended to point of withers
-Withers are sharp and well defined
-Neck to brisket is nicely blended
-Good brisket
-Shoulder is tight 
-Good depth in heart girth
-Good depth in middle and rear barrel
-Good body capacity
-Strong topline
-Level topline
-Long chine
-Long loin
-Good dairy wedge
-Open
-Flat boned
-Barrel is tied in nicely to hips
-Long rump
-Level rump
-Length from hips to pins is good
-In incurve to thigh
-Nice ear set
-Fore legs are straight and well placed
-Fore pasterns are short and fairly strong
-Front cannon bone is a nice length
-Good dairy character
-Smooth, blended, refined appearance
-Looks to have ok width in udder floor
-Udder is well attached overall
-Udder is held nice and high
-Excellent body length
-Neck is a nice length, but I don't know if it shoulder be just a tad longer or not 

Cons:
-Lack chest floor
-Neck to shoulder blade is poorly blended
-Could use a tad more length in the neck
-Back legs appear weak
-Back pasterns are weak
-Appears to toe out in rear
-Appears cow-hocked
-Teat size appears uneven

Can't really say much about udders, as I'm not too good at them just yet http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice udder! Is it an Oberhasli thing to have wide toes? I have a couple that 
are splay footed. Sure doesn't affect the udder or milk, but I am sure it 
must be a fault.

Both are nice looking. I don't know enough of the 
appropriate terms to offer a good critical review!


----------

